# Sherlock Holmes



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

BBC drama at its very best, shot like a big screen movie, great writing and a superb pairing of actors. Knocks the recent Guy Ritchie efforts into a ****ed hat in my opinion.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Agreed - was excellent tonight but no spoiler from me.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep. Fantastic.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Fantastic series. It's up there with some of the best TV I've seen.

I don't mind giving the BBC my license money for that kind of quality!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Magnificent. The first series is about £5 on HMV. Bargain!

Brilliant TV.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

First Series Outstanding especially the first episode,
Second series first 2 were not a patch on the first series but the final was superb especially Moriarty's performance....

Great writing just enough that you work it all out for yourself about 10 to 15 mins before the in program reveal....:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Interesting it didn't reveal the twist at the end? Maybe at the start of the next series?


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

So well written.....misses was crying her eyes out tonight:lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant, deffo amongst the best telly in ages


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i didnt see the first series (its now on order) but enjoyed this one massively became a sunday religion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Agreed. Absolutely superb writing and acting.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

best thing the beeb have done in years!

Mad dogs is back this week too


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Amazing series, my other half and I watched every episode. Her parents have really got into it and so has many in work. 

I got a theory how he faked the death......

3rd Series is coming, next year according to some websites.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

^^ me too, something to do with the little girl screaming when she saw sherlock is one idea we had last night


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

mini-eggs said:


> Amazing series, my other half and I watched every episode. Her parents have really got into it and so has many in work.
> 
> I got a theory how he faked the death......
> 
> 3rd Series is coming, next year according to some websites.


He did go to see the pathologist woman didn't he before the end. Perhaps that was something to do with it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have my suspicions too.

Are we going to get into it and ask a MOD to add a spoiler alert?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> He did go to see the pathologist woman didn't he before the end. Perhaps that was something to do with it.


Yep its got to be Molly, but how?

Never read the novels but didn't Holmes and Moriaty fall off a cliff fighting with no outcome as to their demise.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Have to say I have enjoyed the two I watched, one of which was last nights. I do prefer the old black and white ones but not bad at all.


----------



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

The 1st series was awesome, 2nd series started of slow but what a show last night! Keeps getting better. Not read the books but I believe moriarty killed Sherlock Holmes in that one. Be interesting to see how it carries on


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Have to agree with all that's been said, Sherlock was bloody good telly. Great acting and casting, including the chap who played Moriarty, and a gripping episode with a really thought provoking finale. Superb stuff.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Have to agree with all that's been said, Sherlock was bloody good telly. Great acting and casting, including the chap who played Moriarty, and a gripping episode with a really thought provoking finale. Superb stuff.


SWMO said "don't you think Moriaty bears a passing resemblance to Paul Mcartney" and sure enough was he that played Paul in Lennon Naked recently.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

crazysnakeman said:


> best thing the beeb have done in years!
> 
> Mad dogs is back this week too


Do you know when the New Mad dogs series is being aired exactly?


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

S63 said:


> Yep its got to be Molly, but how?
> 
> Never read the novels but didn't Holmes and Moriaty fall off a cliff fighting with no outcome as to their demise.


Waterfall in swiss alps(?), caused outrage at the time, massive complaints etc in The Times.

So due to public demand (pressure) he came back.

Sherlock Film (2) had the same thing in.

However, back to the series.

Yes very good, but found the Hound one bit poor.

(I have his books on my iphone)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

molly patholagist, hospital staff directly on hand, faked documents and buriel.... He had already worked out he had to die.

All adaptations of the original stories, in reichenbach falls holmes defeats moriarty but fakes his own death as they fall from Reichenbach falls, otherwise the assasins of moriartys employ will continue after holmes and holmes for fear of watsons life faked his death.

I did like the idea of getting the Reichenbach falls in right at the beginning, by making them just the subject in a painting this immediately dispelling any notion that it would be falling from the falls as in the original story..

The moriarty character was created by Arthur Conan Doyle to kill off holmes, neither body was found in the story.

However due to fan pressure the holmes character returned under another name in the story empty house he deafeated another vilain a major something or other and then returned to baker street.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's my take on how Holmes will have engineered his own death. The thread has been around long enough for peeps to have seen it.

Moriarty shot himself in the head. Not much coming back from that, Holmes, as we know engineered that. 

OK, so, having made sure he as Watson's attention, he says (not exactly, but specifically) "you are my suicide note".

Then, Watson gets hit by the cyclist, falls over and as he gets up, dazed and discombobulated, he sees a body fall. Whilst still on the phone.

Then, still dazed, he see's a body on the floor in a group of people that he believes to be Sherlock.

It is my theory that as Watson was hit by the cyclist, Holmes threw Moriarty off the building (entry wound in the mouth remember - not visible).

The cover up is then a matter of having a friendly pathologist inside the building the body was thrown from.

The best bit.

Moriarty doesn't exist. Sherlock made him up remember so, there is no reason to think that Moriarty was ever on the roof with Sherlock and the suicide note means there is no reason to suspect otherwise.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Here's my take on how Holmes will have engineered his own death. The thread has been around long enough for peeps to have seen it.
> 
> Moriarty shot himself in the head. Not much coming back from that, Holmes, as we know engineered that.
> 
> ...


Very good:thumb:
Watson being hit by a cyclist has got to be key to the story line and if the remainder of your theory is correct then Moriaty will still continue to exist, albeit in Sherlocks mind.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly felt set up with the cyclist as soon as cyclist appeared, holmes does have his homeless network faster than the police.

They certainly made sure watson didnt even get to touch the body despite been a doctor.

However as to body on the floor, the falling individual was alive with limbs flailing, corpse would not.

But the fall was covered by the vehicle on the street, the assassin had a good vantage point just exactly what could they see if even only one watching???


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you forget that sherlocks brother admitted to having him in for a "chat"?

Cant do that to a person who dosnt exist.

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just watched the DVD of the first series which includes the pilot episode of "A study in pink" . Made a year earlier than the broadcast first series costing £800,000 but never shown, the BBC didn't think it was good enough!

Matt Smith was the original choice for the Watson role but failed the audition and went onto get the Doctor Who gig (same production team as Sherlock). Due to being a Welsh production much was filmed in Cardiff.

Series 3 not due til 2013 plenty of time for further elementary deduction.


----------

